# Off we go



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck, be calm and have FUN!!! That's what this stuff is all about - having fun! Dogs humble us in so many ways :biggrin: Don't worry about doing anything wrong. As a friend once said to me many years ago: "There is nothing you can do out there (she was talking about the agility ring) that hasn't already been done." So just have FUN FUN FUN!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you!

He was very good, did what he was supposed to, didn't get the zoomies, and was a great ambassador for spoos!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad things went well..congrats


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks.
At least we both know we'll be fine under pressure if we ever start to compete.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

taxtell said:


> thanks.
> At least we both know we'll be fine under pressure if we ever start to compete.


Not if..when


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

debjen said:


> Not if..when


It is kind of a 'bug' isn't it?
I'm already trying to decide where I can fit some equipment in my yard for practice. 

The course was super easy yesterday though. It was 3 jumps in a row, tunnel, dogwalk, jump. In a big circle.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes it is a bug..I started out in agility to wear out a 6 month old lab..knew nothing about agility..(did alot of stuff I shouldn't have with a 6 month old lab but the only trainer in town was also just learning about agility)..when he was 8 and getting ready to retire I got the first cav to start training ... I now have the 2 cavs who are competing and the poodle who is in training..YIKES..not sure how I'm going to run 3 dogs when Flyer is ready to compete..


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

YAY!! Congrats on your first show!!! Great job of making your mommy look good Flip!! Pictures??!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Way to go Taxtell and Flip! So happy to hear it all went well.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks again to all, I am really proud of my boy.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

taxtell said:


> Thanks again to all, I am really proud of my boy.


Be proud of yourself too. Congratulations.............


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats Flip and taxtell, way to go team!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

sounds like you guys had a great time taxtell!! like bigpoodleperson said... Pictures??!!


----------

